# try to guess what caused this....



## noodlewalker (Feb 10, 2016)

my brother got a new to him but gently used stihl chainsaw. as you can imagine, he wanted to start it up and use it right away, like a kid at Christmas. so he has a basically dead mulberry stump out back by the shed and commences to cut down inside of it. he cuts for a very short time, maybe 30 seconds, and the chain starts smoking. and seemingly dull he goes ahead and takes a file to it, then tries again in the same cut and instantly starts smoking again. now he is mad and goes into town to get a new chain, thinking the chain was just bad. as you can imagine, he tries again, with the same result. he just can not cut through this dead mulberry stump to save his life, he tried so hard he ended up turning the bar blue with heat, obviously ruining the brand new chain and possibly the bar, then called me for advice..... so lets hear your ideas on what could be the cause of this, what do you suppose was the culprit??? its kinda funny, when he figured it out a week later I laughed pretty good.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2016)

An exhaust manifold off of a 1937 Chevy was embedded in the stump?


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 10, 2016)

No bar oil. Or maybe just good ole common stupidity.


----------



## moondoggie (Feb 10, 2016)

Chain on backwards? Stump full of dirt and rocks?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2016)

Moon rocks?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2016)

A bag of gold coins?


----------



## TonyK (Feb 10, 2016)

A iron pipe.


----------



## alexcagle (Feb 10, 2016)

Del_ said:


> An exhaust manifold off of a 1937 Chevy was embedded in the stump?


Omg , that's funny!!
Happened to you then?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 10, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> Omg , that's funny!!
> Happened to you then?



Nope.

The only things I've ever hit in trees or stumps is gold or silver coins.


----------



## alexcagle (Feb 10, 2016)

Whore's shoe?.
.er...horsehoe?
.
A rifle?
.
Coffin hinge?
.
Conquistador helmet?
.
Jimmy Hoffa's wallet?
.
Probably a big ass rock?
.
An old chainsaw chain?


----------



## noodlewalker (Feb 10, 2016)

moon doggie gets this one..... after many heated exchanges between him and the stump, he finally tore after it with his truck and pulled the bastid out of the ground, and threw it into the fire pit. after a few nights of burning he found a huge rock in the bottom of his fire pit with a chainsaw sized groove down the middle of it!! that tree sucked a piece of granite right up into the trunk right where he started cutting!! I didn't know trees could do that.. I got a kick out of him telling me what happened, thought you guys would too.


----------



## moondoggie (Feb 10, 2016)

noodlewalker said:


> moon doggie gets this one..... after many heated exchanges between him and the stump, he finally tore after it with his truck and pulled the bastid out of the ground, and threw it into the fire pit. after a few nights of burning he found a huge rock in the bottom of his fire pit with a chainsaw sized groove down the middle of it!! that tree sucked a piece of granite right up into the trunk right where he started cutting!! I didn't know trees could do that.. I got a kick out of him telling me what happened, thought you guys would too.


!



I hate it when that happens


----------



## alexcagle (Feb 10, 2016)

Me too. But moon doggie first.


----------



## noodlewalker (Feb 10, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> Me too. But moon doggie first.


ill give you 1/2 a point, you were on the right track


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 10, 2016)

TonyK said:


> A iron pipe.



......damn surveyors


----------



## noodlewalker (Feb 11, 2016)

Del_ said:


> A bag of gold coins?





Del_ said:


> The only things I've ever hit in trees or stumps is gold or silver coins.



really?? this has me curious....


----------



## blades (Feb 13, 2016)

customer picked up some chains he had me sharpen. Couple hours later he is back quite agitated complaining that I did not sharpen them correctly as they wouldn't cut. Looking at the chains damage was very evident. I resharpened (no charge) them and asked if he had gotten into the ground- he said no 4 ft off ground. About a day later he is back with a paper sack- spills contents on counter, apx a 6" rock neatly sawed in half said it was buried in the crook of the tree, He did apologize for being quite unpleasant earlier in the week. I asked if he saw sparks flying he said yes but didn't think anything of it.


----------



## noodlewalker (Feb 13, 2016)

well at least he apologized...so did he offer to pay you for the resharpening?? or a beer or something??


----------



## alexcagle (Feb 13, 2016)

That's good Karma for both of you.
Every person has to eat crow sometime in their life. It's how tactfully they eat it that defines their character.
You probably made a customer for life.


----------



## alexcagle (Feb 13, 2016)

I once put a Hyway cylinder kit from HL Supply on a Stihl 200T and it locked up after 10 seconds. After taking it back apart, I thought the piston ring locator pin was a bit too close to a transfer port causing it to hang and break both rings killing the piston and cylinder. After complaining to them in an email, I realized there was a second set of different circlips tucked into the recess in the cavity behind the piston! I immediately let them know that it was my fault, and not theirs. They rewarded my honesty by giving me a discount percentage on my next order. Turns out the discount percentage ended up pretty close to the cost of replacing the cylinder kit!
**HLSupply is an honorable company and I like doing business with them.**


----------



## Man of the Woods (Nov 25, 2016)

A city slicker moved into a country home that was heated by a stove and fireplace. The previous owner had left him a pile of seasoned logs, so he went shopping for a chainsaw. He told the dealer what he needed and the dealer said I've got just the saw you need. He told the city slicker it would cut plenty of wood to keep his house heated. A few days later the city slicker showed up looking a bit "worn out" and carrying his saw. He told the dealer he could barely get 2 logs cut per day.
The dealer said "Let's take it to the shop and check it out." The dealer primed it, choked it and cranked it and it started immediately. Sounded great to the dealer's ear. The city slicker, looking a bit confused said "What is all that noise!!"


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 25, 2016)

Man of the Woods said:


> A city slicker moved into a country home that was heated by a stove and fireplace. The previous owner had left him a pile of seasoned logs, so he went shopping for a chainsaw. He told the dealer what he needed and the dealer said I've got just the saw you need. He told the city slicker it would cut plenty of wood to keep his house heated. A few days later the city slicker showed up looking a bit "worn out" and carrying his saw. He told the dealer he could barely get 2 logs cut per day.
> The dealer said "Let's take it to the shop and check it out." The dealer primed it, choked it and cranked it and it started immediately. Sounded great to the dealer's ear. The city slicker, looking a bit confused said "What is all that noise!!"



That's a very, very old joke, I think Adam told it to Eve.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 25, 2016)

Very effective (but expensive) way of learning when to stop cutting because you hit something that is harder than wood.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 30, 2017)

Found several bullets when I run the saw right through them, copper and lead are pretty soft and I never noticed it happened till I saw them in the wood. No damage to the chain just a neat thing to show people. One time I went to noodle a larger knotty log and found out that someone had gone nuts with a bag of 16d nails and drove them all over that log. Brand new chain and first cut with that saw after rebuilding it, took a while to get that chain straightened back out.


----------



## noodlewalker (Feb 5, 2017)

I would love to see some pictures of that-----i have a friend who goes on a camping trip every summer with his uncle and several other gun enthusiasts to a certain plot of forest land to shoot their arsenals at trees. they paint a red line at the top and bottom of an area on a tree (or several), then aim at the area between the lines and unload several rounds into them. he tells me they don't stop til they run out of bullets or the trees fall.... sounds like an awesome trip to me!!

you must cut wood where he camps!!


----------



## blades (Apr 9, 2018)

When I was very young my dad would always come home with a tree for Christmas and most of the time a Whitetail as well. Years later I found out that he and my uncles would shoot the tops off a large trees.


----------



## old guy (Apr 9, 2018)

blades said:


> When I was very young my dad would always come home with a tree for Christmas and most of the time a Whitetail as well. Years later I found out that he and my uncles would shoot the tops off a large trees.


Blades, your not from Star Prairie are you?


----------



## blades (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope. Close to the middle now days not far from Horicon marsh


----------



## W321shark (Feb 15, 2019)

I was hoping for some cool mini balls lodged in the tree. A chunk of granite is pretty cool too. Wouldn’t mind seeing a pic of that granite if you happen to have it. Contrary to popular belief, and even some supposed educated sources, granite is actually slightly porous so I wonder what living in the tree might have done to it. 

Lessen out of that granite being porous story is, if you have granite countertops make sure you seal them once a year.


----------



## bigG (Aug 16, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> my brother got a new to him but gently used stihl chainsaw. as you can imagine, he wanted to start it up and use it right away, like a kid at Christmas. so he has a basically dead mulberry stump out back by the shed and commences to cut down inside of it. he cuts for a very short time, maybe 30 seconds, and the chain starts smoking. and seemingly dull he goes ahead and takes a file to it, then tries again in the same cut and instantly starts smoking again. now he is mad and goes into town to get a new chain, thinking the chain was just bad. as you can imagine, he tries again, with the same result. he just can not cut through this dead mulberry stump to save his life, he tried so hard he ended up turning the bar blue with heat, obviously ruining the brand new chain and possibly the bar, then called me for advice..... so lets hear your ideas on what could be the cause of this, what do you suppose was the culprit??? its kinda funny, when he figured it out a week later I laughed pretty good.


Previous owner never lubricated the sprocket on the bar and it was dry as a bone. Just pondering.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 24, 2019)

Well. Except trees just grow at the top.
They can’t suck up anything......someone would have to have put it in a spit tree.


----------



## noodlewalker (Sep 24, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Well. Except trees just grow at the top.
> They can’t suck up anything......someone would have to have put it in a spit tree.


Trees only grow at the top??
Never heard that.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 24, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> Trees only grow at the top??
> Never heard that.


That doesn’t matter.
Imagine fences nailed to young trees after 20 years.....

They only grow at the ends. 
Top
Ends of branches
Ends of roots


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 23, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> Trees only grow at the top??
> Never heard that.



They grow taller only at the top but also grow bigger around (diameter). He is corect that a tree cannot suck up a foreign object.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 23, 2019)

Some idiot moron sob got a rumor started that you can fill a hollow tree with concrete to strengthen it. 

My neighbors brother has a giank maple over his home that will most likely be removed by me to the tune of around $5k or more. 

I will most likely get next to it with a lift and jackhammer as I go. 

That idiot rumor is common enough it has had many followers. 

I get pist at a nail. 
At least these folks had the decency to say... "We filled it with concrete."

I am always in kansas when someone doesn't tell me about the giant bees nest in the tree on their house. 

I guess they figure I will tack on some crazy high bee removal fee. 

Nah... 
Few cans of raid and a homemade bee suit. 

Theres nothing like being on a roof of a house with three tons of tree only to discover its full of bees or yellow jackets because someone was worried you would charge more. 

People are something.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 23, 2019)

Capitalist said:


> Some idiot moron sob got a rumor started that you can fill a hollow tree with concrete to strengthen it.
> 
> My neighbors brother has a giank maple over his home that will most likely be removed by me to the tune of around $5k or more.
> 
> ...



My first experience with a nail was teh first tree I fell after retiring from the AF. Used Dad's XL12/24" bar. 30" butternut, undercut, backcut and saw quit cutting just as teh tree was almost ready to go. Managed to chew it enough to get it on the ground. 10 penny nail drivin in when the tree was only a sapling. Almost dead center of the stump.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 2, 2019)

There went my Viking hat with cowhorns theory.


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 16, 2020)

Old joke I think the guy cutting the wood was polish when it was first told?

Freebie favors cost me.

Co worker, cut my moms tree? Hit pipe inside tree with new 2100 saw with 404 chain.

Neighbor favor cut my tree? Hit brick in bottom of the stump. Brand new 3/8” chain.

No more favors can’t afford it.


----------



## esshup (Feb 11, 2021)

I learned about cutting trees that are near houses. 

When I first started heating with wood I went to the city lot where they put trees that they cut down. Trees from right of way in the city, etc. First log that I tried to cut I wiped out all my 32" long chains. Swapped to the 24" bar, wiped out all of them too. 
Gave up, went home, sharpened the chains, went back next week. Found out that the tree was hollow and someone filled it with concrete. Learned my lesson then about trees from urban areas.


----------

